# Aolani and Lola go for a walk



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Today we met up with Diana, her fiance and Lola for a walk. Aolani did better this time and I think he is really warming up to Lola. We walked for 2 miles and Aolani didn't react to too many dogs this time and was pretty quite that is until a big white pitbull would cross him - those 2 just didn't like each other at all. Well Aolani seems to be taking a liking to Lola and why wouldn't she, she is a smart pretty little pup who led the way on our walk.

Here are a couple of pics we'd like to share. Aolani is on the right in both pics. I think he misses her already. When they left he seemed to look around a bit for something and then it occured to me that he must have been wonderng where Lola dissappeared to. Well, we hope to see them again at the park - this seems to be working out well for both of them :chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

How terrific. :chili::chili: What fun for all of you. I'm happy that Aolani is feeling more comfortable on his walks. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Very cool.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Edith, ONLY 2 pics?  Please, post more pics. I was hoping for a slide show of their day! :wub: Oh, Aolani and Lola are so cute together. I'm glad they had fun together and were able to get out on a walk today.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

wow 2 miles!! what a good exercise  I've never tried that with Yeager because I thought he'd be too tired haha. Aolani and Lola both look so cute in their top knots, cute cute cute :wub::wub:!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

So cute!:wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

suzimalteselover said:


> Edith, ONLY 2 pics?  Please, post more pics. I was hoping for a slide show of their day! :wub: Oh, Aolani and Lola are so cute together. I'm glad they had fun together and were able to get out on a walk today.


Love your new siggy!!!:wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

So glad you got them together again! They really seem to be bonding and that is so great for Aolani especially. I know Ben does awesome when it's a small group. When it was just Ben, Em and Tyler he was a completely different dog compared to when he with a large group. 

I'm sensing a love connection between Aolani and Lola! Aolani is even sporting a hot little top knot! Both look so cute!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

those pics r great , and yes we want more. im so happy that aolani is doing much better with other doggies !


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> How terrific. :chili::chili: What fun for all of you. I'm happy that Aolani is feeling more comfortable on his walks. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Very cool.


Yep, it even got to the point that he didn't react to many other dogs the longer we walked. I can tell though that he was a bit scared because when he would notice them he would back up closer to me so we won't be going into the doggy park anytime soon. He loves to walk and enjoyed following little Lola. It would be awesome if we can walk with you and Tyler as the weather gets warmer. From what I saw of his experience with Benny it seems that Tyler's got the magic touch 



suzimalteselover said:


> Edith, ONLY 2 pics?  Please, post more pics. I was hoping for a slide show of their day! :wub: Oh, Aolani and Lola are so cute together. I'm glad they had fun together and were able to get out on a walk today.


Oh Suzi, I'm sorry. I was more focused on Aolani this time around and we only snapped a couple of pics once we got to the 1 mile point and saw a patch of grass but it was hard getting them both to sit and look at the camera at the same time. I thkink Diana has a couple more pics and I hope she shares them too. They did have fun and I think Aolani missed Lola when she left. Poor thing thought we were heading out again today but I was just going to do groceries because my allergies started to act up last night as I was cleaning under the fridge but I think it also had something to do with being outside for a bit. Next time I will take a Benadryl before I head out LOL.



yeagerbum said:


> wow 2 miles!! what a good exercise  I've never tried that with Yeager because I thought he'd be too tired haha. Aolani and Lola both look so cute in their top knots, cute cute cute :wub::wub:!


Its amazing how long they can walk. Even Lola seemed to enjoy the walk though she kept wanting to go towards any parking lot she saw and so did Aolani. No idea what that was about but it was cute to see that they had the same idea and sometimes they even hurried along at the same time but we couldn't quite figure out what they were running to.



aprilb said:


> So cute!:wub:


Thank you 



mom2bijou said:


> So glad you got them together again! They really seem to be bonding and that is so great for Aolani especially. I know Ben does awesome when it's a small group. When it was just Ben, Em and Tyler he was a completely different dog compared to when he with a large group.
> 
> I'm sensing a love connection between Aolani and Lola! Aolani is even sporting a hot little top knot! Both look so cute!


I think that Aolani is the same as Benny. He doesn't like too much of a crowd and is not too fond of bigger dogs either. We hope to have more walks like these in hopes that Aolani realizes that its not so bad afterall. He was also very happy to eat cheese and it was all over his mouth. I think the pic Diana has probably shows his "cheesy" smile a bit more.



uniquelovdolce said:


> those pics r great , and yes we want more. im so happy that aolani is doing much better with other doggies !


Me too Liza, I am happy to see him slowly progressing and we hope to go for a walk with you and Dolce in central park when it gets warmer


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Handsome Aolani do you have a first love? Lola is adorable, you have good taste littleman


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

*More Pics!*

Hi Everyone! I'm a little late to the party bc Kevin came home this weekend. He only comes home once a month so I try to spend every minute with him. But I have some more pictures for you! 

Aolani is such a sweet, handsome little guy. When you see him, you just want to give him a giant squeeze :wub::wub: I can't believe he was looking for Lola afterwards! He is too cute!! 









We had a little trouble getting them to look at the camera.


















Lola's default look when a camera comes out is to SQUINT! See how the sun isn't even in her eyes? Aolani looks perfect though. We have a lot to learn from him lol 



















The pictures aren't perfect, hopefully we'll get better at getting the pups to look at one camera. Maybe they'll get some tips from Pat and the A Team this summer lol. 

Our first outing together was great. Aolani was really calm around Lola. I think a few more get-togethers and they'll be BFFs in no time. It was good for both of them :aktion033:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh Edith, it made me so happy to see these pictures of Aolani and Lola together because I know how hard you have been working with him to get him more comfortable around other dogs. You have done a great job and it looks like he's going in the right direction! Pretty soon, he'll be ready for a little sister/brother of his very own, huh? :tender:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Diana - Lola and Aolani look great together. I think you two are too critical of them looking in the camera. They're adorable!! So glad the walks are working out. :thumbsup:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Wonderful! They seem like they should make great friends.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i love the pics , aolani n lola look adorable !!! great that they are getting along , hopefully by the summer i can bring dolce along to meet you guys too


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Handsome Aolani do you have a first love? Lola is adorable, you have good taste littleman


 
LOL, yes Paula I think Aolani is smitten. After she left, he was looking for Lola and the next day he thought we were heading back out sadly we weren't going to the park. I think he is looking forward to seeing her again :wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

angelgirl599 said:


> Hi Everyone! I'm a little late to the party bc Kevin came home this weekend. He only comes home once a month so I try to spend every minute with him. But I have some more pictures for you!
> 
> Aolani is such a sweet, handsome little guy. When you see him, you just want to give him a giant squeeze :wub::wub: I can't believe he was looking for Lola afterwards! He is too cute!!
> 
> ...


 
Yay!! Thank you Diana for posting the pics! I think they look like a lot of fun and clearly shows what was happening for those few minutes LOL. Awww, we must have caught Lola in the middle of a blink. Next time around we'll get better shots. I don't think I can make it this coming Saturday (the 15th) as I will be in Queens, but if you can, we will most likely go to the park on the 23rd so Aolani can take a birthday walk with his new 'do and hopefully with Lola - I have a theme in my mind so I may have props ;-) You're right, this is helping both Aolani and Lola and I think they could be BFFs soon too


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Johita said:


> Yay!! Thank you Diana for posting the pics! I think they look like a lot of fun and clearly shows what was happening for those few minutes LOL. Awww, we must have caught Lola in the middle of a blink. Next time around we'll get better shots. I don't think I can make it this coming Saturday (the 15th) as I will be in Queens, but if you can, we will most likely go to the park on the 23rd so Aolani can take a birthday walk with his new 'do and hopefully with Lola - I have a theme in my mind so I may have props ;-) You're right, this is helping both Aolani and Lola and I think they could be BFFs soon too


Ahhhh it looks like we're going to miss each other the next 2 weeks, unless we can meet next Sunday? I'm going to be in Connecticut on the weekend of the 23rd but I think we can make up for it the first week of May? hehehe I can't wait to see Aolani's new 'do and the props! :w00t:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

How adorable -- Aolani has a girlfriend.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I think I waited too long to hit submit on this one - take 2



Snowbody said:


> Diana - Lola and Aolani look great together. I think you two are too critical of them looking in the camera. They're adorable!! So glad the walks are working out. :thumbsup:


Yep, the walks do seem to be working out. We are def. going to continue with them.



CloudClan said:


> Wonderful! They seem like they should make great friends.


I agree, they seem comfortable around each other and the treats helped too 



Bailey&Me said:


> Oh Edith, it made me so happy to see these pictures of Aolani and Lola together because I know how hard you have been working with him to get him more comfortable around other dogs. You have done a great job and it looks like he's going in the right direction! Pretty soon, he'll be ready for a little sister/brother of his very own, huh? :tender:


Awww thanks Nida. I hope that Aolani is comfortable enough around other pups by the time Pat's party comes around so that I can take him but I don't want to push him so we'll see. But I def. do want a sister for him though we won't start searching until he is 100% comfortable.



uniquelovdolce said:


> i love the pics , aolani n lola look adorable !!! great that they are getting along , hopefully by the summer i can bring dolce along to meet you guys too


Woo-hoo it would be awesome to walk with you guys too!


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

uniquelovdolce said:


> i love the pics , aolani n lola look adorable !!! great that they are getting along , hopefully by the summer i can bring dolce along to meet you guys too


The more the merrier :chili::chili:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

angelgirl599 said:


> Ahhhh it looks like we're going to miss each other the next 2 weeks, unless we can meet next Sunday? I'm going to be in Connecticut on the weekend of the 23rd but I think we can make up for it the first week of May? hehehe I can't wait to see Aolani's new 'do and the props! :w00t:


Oh I can do this Sunday the 17th (is that what you mean?) Otherwise May would be fine too, but I plan on going to the Bark for Life event on May 1. Here is the link to the event:
http://main.acsevents.org/site/TR?pg=entry&fr_id=34935

We will practice on Saturday at the park so if you can't make it to the event we can still walk together on April 30th.



Lacie's Mom said:


> How adorable -- Aolani has a girlfriend.


LOL, I think he's in love too :wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

:thumbsup::wub:


angelgirl599 said:


> The more the merrier :chili::chili:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh, how much fun!! Aolani looks as cute as always:wub:


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Johita said:


> Oh I can do this Sunday the 17th (is that what you mean?) Otherwise May would be fine too, but I plan on going to the Bark for Life event on May 1. Here is the link to the event:
> http://main.acsevents.org/site/TR?pg=entry&fr_id=34935
> 
> We will practice on Saturday at the park so if you can't make it to the event we can still walk together on April 30th.


Yep 17th is good!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Awww, Aolani has a girlfriend...too cute! Love all the pics...it's so great that he is getting more comfortable with other dogs..Rocky still has his preferences to dogs he's known a long time...LOL. He too is walking about two miles...it's great for us too! Aolani looks as cute as ever!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oohh I wish I could meet you all too with Tyler. I'm kind of stuck on the 17th at some point in the afternoon. What time do you go? And Tyler and I are planning to do the Bark for Life as well so maybe a few of us can meet up for that and have a picnic afterwards in Riverside Park where it's held (depending on the weather).


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Oohh I wish I could meet you all too with Tyler. I'm kind of stuck on the 17th at some point in the afternoon. What time do you go? And Tyler and I are planning to do the Bark for Life as well so maybe a few of us can meet up for that and have a picnic afterwards in Riverside Park where it's held (depending on the weather).


We went around 3PM last weekend, Edith texted me what time she was going to be there. Sue, I'll text you when we figure out a time for the 17th, just PM me your phone # if that's okay with you. Come join us if you're around!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Edith, thanks for sharing those nice photos of Aolani and his girl friend Lola!
They really look very cute together! 

Seems that everybody had a fun time together! :thumbsup:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

mfa said:


> oh, how much fun!! Aolani looks as cute as always:wub:


Awww thank you!! We need to see more of Pearlan!!



angelgirl599 said:


> Yep 17th is good!


Awesome - I think around the same time would be good, but I will text you again on Sunday 



Rocky's Mom said:


> Awww, Aolani has a girlfriend...too cute! Love all the pics...it's so great that he is getting more comfortable with other dogs..Rocky still has his preferences to dogs he's known a long time...LOL. He too is walking about two miles...it's great for us too! Aolani looks as cute as ever!!!


LOL I think Aolani has his preference right now too and that is Lola LOL!! Hopefully he starts to embrace his other pup pals soon. It's neat how they can walk so far and they really seem to love it. 



Snowbody said:


> Oohh I wish I could meet you all too with Tyler. I'm kind of stuck on the 17th at some point in the afternoon. What time do you go? And Tyler and I are planning to do the Bark for Life as well so maybe a few of us can meet up for that and have a picnic afterwards in Riverside Park where it's held (depending on the weather).


Sue it would be so cool if you can make it. We walk in a park in Jersey so hopefully you are around there on the 17th. If not, we are def. going to do Bark for Life!! Hopefully Aolani will behave with more of his maltese buddies around. 



angelgirl599 said:


> We went around 3PM last weekend, Edith texted me what time she was going to be there. Sue, I'll text you when we figure out a time for the 17th, just PM me your phone # if that's okay with you. Come join us if you're around!


Yep, around 3 should be good and yes, Sue come join us if you can!



Alexa said:


> Edith, thanks for sharing those nice photos of Aolani and his girl friend Lola!
> They really look very cute together!
> 
> Seems that everybody had a fun time together! :thumbsup:
> ...


Awww thank you Alexandra  We hope to share more photos soon


----------

